# Nail trimming nightmare- how to solve



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

So this is long overdue, Nadja is a holy terror for nail trimming, she hasn’t gone so far as to bite or show aggression but she does shut down. She wasn’t always like this, she was great for nail trims up until about 6 months old when I accidentally qwiked her a couple times ( fidgety puppy) after that she became totally different, she panics, starts to shake all over, pull her paw away right before I cut, run away first chance she gets. It kills me to see her so upset over something I know I have to do. I’ve tried desensitizing her to them and she’s fine until I actually go to clip. It’s gotten way out of hand to the point that is I say the words “nail clippers” she runs for her crate and won’t come out. If I do manage to clip her nails she pouts in her crate until the next day. I’ve tried a dremmel as well and got the same response though not quite as exaggerated but as soon as she hears that noise of the dremmel she bee lines it for her crate. When there is no nail shortening devices present I can handle her paws and squeeze her nails with no issues it’s just when I actually go to do it that she flips out. I feel bad having to tag team her with another family member just to trim her nails. It’s gotten to the point that I might trim her nails once a month, which I know is really bad but it’s all I can manage. Currently her nails are disgustingly long and I’m very ashamed of myself for letting it get this bad, I worry she’s going to catch a nail on a rogue root while running about and tear it clean off. Any tips, tricks or advice are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nitro came out of anaesthesia when a vet technician started trimming his nails after Xrays, he hated being clipped, but he's great with a dremel. He'll run and wait for me at our dremel spot when he sees me getting ready. I took it really slowly introducing him to it. I pay him in cheese for each nail done.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Can you trim and treat make it worth her while with special treats. Dremel s nail treat. Dremeling -you will not cut the quicks - more non traumatic sessions (short and sweet with lots of treats) the point is get her to be less nervous then eventually progress getting those nails shorter. This process may dull her resistance. I use to do nail dremel sessions weekly I fell way behind have to start back up. Dremeling weekly will give you a nice short nail.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I've got one that hates it too. But she gets special treats so she endures it.She keeps tucking her feet under her body in protest and looks very unhappy, but the bits of meat and cheese keep her from trying to escape.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

I get my husband to feed Beau treats while I trim his nails. He’s not super keen on having his paws touched in general, but he puts up with it reasonably well as long as there’s treats involved. He even gets excited when we get the Dremel out, but then gets all fidgety while I’m actually trimming his nails. I figure he’s connected treats with Dremel not treats with nail trimming, but it works okay.

Dixie is super sensitive and can’t be enticed to take treats during nail trims. The best I can expect from her is to stand in one place and shake while someone holds her collar. It’s sad, so I try to make it quick.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll try and find the video...

Clippers and clicker in one hand. Every clip gets a click and treat. It's a fantastic technique if the dog is previously clicker trained.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

My dog can shut down when I try to approach with a nail clippers too. 

I had to completely overhaul my approach. I start by having a nail clippers on the floor. We lure/train and have fun with some food. I ask for downs near the clippers. I release again and play.

Next day, repeat. I may touch the clippers.

Next day, repeat. Maybe the clippers gets pushed towards a paw. 

Next day, repeat. Maybe it touches a paw. Click!!! Jackpot. 

Next day Maybe back a few steps. No touching.

Next day, stroking her paw with clippers. Lots of clicks. 

Then start mixing it up. Have the clippers on the ground and just start holding a paw. Wiggle the nails. Be silly and relaxed. 

The trick is really to avoid any fuss that would set the dog into a shutdown. I had to change my mindset from clipping her nails to just having her relax around the clippers. The clicker as David said does amazing here as it gives her confidence. 

Its been a long road but I'm now clipping a few nails here and there.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Topper always hated his nails done. Using the treat and trim he seems to get out of his old habits and was up in age. Treats slowly diminish over time and are given at end of session now. I introduced a dremel much later in life with him using the treat method - lots of patience - my daughter dremeling his nails. So much happier then he once was get his nails done. Old dog’s can learn new tricks -

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEZ8I42hkZL/


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

NadDog24, I feel your pain. It is very stressful to know you have to do something for the health and well-being of your pet and fearful you are going to cause pain. We had to muzzle our female JRT for YEARS before she relaxed enough for us to trim her nails. Our mistake, IMHO, was not using the desensitization steps and just going for it. Of course, on a 15 lb terrier, you can win that battle easier than a full-grown GSD.
We just watched a YouTube video that basically went through the steps suggested by posters above. Break it down, keep rewarding. 
Our breeder with Ilita had clipped the puppies' nails every week so she was already somewhat accustomed to it. What did I do? The first time we trimmed I quicked her. Drew significant blood. I had NEVER quicked a dog before....ever. I was devastated! But what you can't do is bring that fear back to the next session. Hang in there. Keep breaking it down into miniscule steps. Don't say the words "nail clippers". Just have them out where she can see them. Pick them up, put them down, treat....whatever mini-steps you can do. Your initial goal is for everyone to relax. Maybe your first step is to take them out of the drawer and not have her run into her kennel and hide. Maybe put them in the kennel with her. (If safe to do so.) 
I want to try the dremel. DH is not quite so sure. But a lot of people have success with that where clipping isn't. 
Good luck and keep us posted as this is an aspect of care a lot of people struggle with I bet.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Deb Jones has a step by step book on teaching Cooperative Care. It's worth a read to see if they are techniques you are willing to implement.









Cooperative Care: Seven Steps to Stress-Free Husbandry - Kindle edition by Jones, Deborah. Crafts, Hobbies & Home Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


Cooperative Care: Seven Steps to Stress-Free Husbandry - Kindle edition by Jones, Deborah. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Cooperative Care: Seven Steps to Stress-Free Husbandry.



smile.amazon.com


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Agreed with the above mentioned. Forget about actually doing the clippings, just let her get used to be around the clipper first. Take it out, treat; if she wants to have a sniff, treat; casually leave it near her, if she isn't bothered, treat etc. Once she gets used to the sight of the clipper, take it with you, get close to her, treat. Eventually, move it to hold her paw and have a clipper on the other hand. Literally step by step. Try one nail at a time and I tend to be a bit comical to praise but you know what works for her. It may take a little while but I am sure you can get it done eventually.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

If you're like me, then you probably add to the stress ... by stressing about doing the nails. I was so worried about cutting too close that I was a nervous wreck (and did eventually cut to the quick). Switching to the dremel and knowing that I wouldn't cut too short actually alleviated my stress and his as well. I would work more on getting your dog to look forward to the process. After I got Varik comfortable with it, I added my husband to the mix. I am a treat dispensing machine during it so my dog is in love with nail time. Not loving his nails being done necessarily, but he will go fetch his towel for us and lie down on it voluntarily in anticipation. My husband mans the dremel. I man the treats.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

This might be the lazy man's way out. I just take Ole on an extra run around the neighborhood on the cement sidewalks when his nails get long. The trot (for him, heart attack inducing run for me) on the relatively abrasive cement seems to wear them down pretty quickly.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Thanks for all the great tips! One other problem Nadja has is she refuses treats when she’s stressed about her nails being done. Her favorite things may get a split second of her attention before she goes back to trying to escape. I’ll try just having her be around them and work our way from there.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Yes if Biscuit decides we are up to something funny she will also refuse food and try hide under the table. The challenge is to never let the dog get into that mindset. Move quick. The clippers is just an object. Don't draw attention to it. 

I had to hugely change my body language.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Try to clip her nails after walking in the rain or swimming. They will be softer and also the quick will be easy to identify. 

I use clippers first then dremel. Right now it’s clip a nail - treat, dremel a nail - treat, I can do it alone but it’s easier with someone helping. My goal is to clip nails on one paw - treat but I’m not working too hard on it. 

Start with one nail at a time maybe, many treats, so it will all over befor she gets freaking out. Then build from there.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Did you do any desensitization work with the Dremel first? I started with Cava by teaching her to lay down and roll onto her side on cue. Lots of praise and treats, then I started playing with her feet and nails. When I first brought out the Dremel I just laid it on the floor nearby, turned off. I let her check it out and continued with the praise and treats for laying calmly and letting me handle her paws. As she got used to seeing the Dremel, I turned it on so she could also get used to the sound but didn't touch it to a nail yet. When I did, it was just a quick "boop" on a single nail, more praise and treats. It didn't actually take that long before I could touch it for a second or two at a time. From there, I worked on several nails in a row before stopping to treat, and held it a little longer to each nail. I usually do two passes across each foot before moving onto the next foot. 

Now I try to do her nails at least once a week, sometimes twice a week if I wait too long. I may do both front feet one day, then the two back feet the next day or a few days later if she's getting squirmy. If Nadja won't take treats when she's stressed, work on getting her to be not stressed first. Go as slow as you need to to keep her calm and relaxed.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Did you do any desensitization work with the Dremel first?


Yes I did work on desensitization with the dremel but when she realized it went on her feet she was not a fan. I think my plan right now is to work on her just being around the tools and getting her comfortable with that and gradually start touching her nails with them.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

As another interim step you could get her to lay calmly on the floor and touch the Dremel to her nails with it turned off, while giving treats.


----------

